# Napoleon Total War startet nicht :(



## PC-Michi (28. August 2018)

Hi,
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe Napoleon Total War über Steam installiert, wenn ich das Spiel starte erscheint aber nur kurz "wird ausgeführt" und es passiert nichts. Habe Windows 10 auch schon extra neu installiert. Das Spiel ebenso.
DirectX 9 habe ich auch schon installiert.
Mein PC:
Intel Core I5 5675C 
MSI Z97 PC-Mate 
MSI Radeon R9 390 Gaming 8G 
Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600Mhz CL 9 16GB

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 

PS: auf meinem Laptop mit Win 10 läuft das Spiel problemlos :S


----------



## Nikut (10. Oktober 2018)

Moin!
Als du Napoleon über Steam neuinstalliert hast, hast du dabei den steamapps/common/NapoleonTotalWar Ordner in deinem Steamverzeichnis komplett leergeräumt?
Oft lohnt es auch sich mal in Local, LocalLow, oder Roaming nachzusehen und dort eventuelle Files zu löschen.


----------

